# Where to get a TCR fork carbon steer? help!



## phoward (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm in the process of upgrading my road bike, TCR C2 (2006).

There are some interesting items in my list but there is only one i can't get: full carbon tcr fork. The one that came with my bike is a TCR aero composite fork with alloy steering tube. 

From the weightweenies site I found that the full carbon is about 220g less that the one I have.

I'll appreciate your help. Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

why not go with a non-giant fork?


----------



## phoward (Mar 19, 2007)

vanjr said:


> why not go with a non-giant fork?


But what about the offset? 
If the new fork has more offset the bike will became unstable. In the other way, the bike will be less reactive.

What's the TCR fork offset?


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

i don't know. maybe some others can respond. i can't imagine a small change in the offset will be that critical for handling.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

43 rake fork, like easton forks


----------



## phoward (Mar 19, 2007)

capt_phun said:


> 43 rake fork, like easton forks


Good news, Easton EC90SL became an option.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Had that exact fork on my TCR, & it was a nice addition. _Seemed_ to stiffen of the front end over the stock fork.


----------



## phoward (Mar 19, 2007)

What about the carbon drop outs? anything to take care about? 

Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

Are you sure about the 43 rake? I was told by Giant that the rake on all TCR carbon bikes is 45 mm.


----------



## SirBenno (Feb 2, 2005)

The 2007 Giant forks are much improved and quite similar to Easton. Might be nice to stick with the Giant theme and get a Giant fork though finding one that matches your bike might be tricky. I'd just try ebay or something.


----------

